# Merrick Puppy Plate



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone use Merrick's Puppy Plate? I am thinking of switching Mia over to it since NB recalled the Vension. She was eating the D& P but I dont want to take any chances. I called Merrick's customer service and they were very helpful and the food sounds and LOOKS great!! LOL....For those of you who use it, I was just wondering how your pups like it!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly was on it until she turned one and now she eats the different adult food Merrick choices. I have no complaints about it and the ingredient list looks great. It's even made with organic chicken! I love how you can see the veggies right in the food so you know that your dog is getting the nutrition. Lilly picks out the pieces of vegetables and eats those before the regular kibble. I also like that their food is made right at their headquarters and not by a 3rd party! That gives me some piece of mind because at least they have 100% control over the ingredients that go into their food. Most pet supply stores that sell Merrick have sample bags of the different flavors so just go pick some up and give it a try!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Lilly was on it until she turned one and now she eats the different adult food Merrick choices. I have no complaints about it and the ingredient list looks great. It's even made with organic chicken! I love how you can see the veggies right in the food so you know that your dog is getting the nutrition. Lilly picks out the pieces of vegetables and eats those before the regular kibble. I also like that their food is made right at their headquarters and not by a 3rd party! That gives me some piece of mind because at least they have 100% control over the ingredients that go into their food. Most pet supply stores that sell Merrick have sample bags of the different flavors so just go pick some up and give it a try![/B]


I think that I am going to! That makes me feel a little more comfortable about feeding it to her! I think the food looks yummy!!! I was told that you can add warm water to it and it makes a gravy....yummy....hehehe...I will get some and let you all know how it goes! I will also ask for some sample bags of the diff. flavors! Just to give it a try! But I will get the puppy plate for sure!

sorry to keep rambling!! hehehe


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I buy Merrick Puppy Plate for my puppy Karli. She loves it.




Joy


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Make sure to update is if you get it for her as some other puppy owners may be interested esp. with recall going on.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Daisy has been eating Merrick puppy plate since I brought her home. She loves it and I feel extremely good about it. I'd definately reccommend trying it! I also mix in a small amount of the canned puppyplate wet food as well.. just to entice her.. but she does seem to like it!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I do add water sometimes and just put it in the microwave for 40 seconds or so. I did that a lot when Lilly was teething and she would gobble it right up. She is not a fast eater and usually picks at her food all day so I know she must love it when it is mushy!! I'm sure Mia will love it!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I really hope so! I just sent my boyfriend to the store to buy some!!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Anyone use Merrick's Puppy Plate? I am thinking of switching Mia over to it since NB recalled the Vension. She was eating the D& P but I dont want to take any chances. I called Merrick's customer service and they were very helpful and the food sounds and LOOKS great!! LOL....For those of you who use it, I was just wondering how your pups like it![/B]


My girls loved the sample of the Puppy Plate that I had. Since Gracie is 10 months old, I decided not to buy the Puppy Plate, but bought the adult Merrick Turducken instead. It has pretty much the same ingredients as the Puppy Plate & my girls absolutely love it.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia just had the Puppy Plate and......LOVES IT!!! She went crazy for the veggies!! hehe....She wont leave her food!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I really hope so! I just sent my boyfriend to the store to buy some!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Krystal,

I give Mia.....Merricks Grammy's Pot Pie for all life stages as a treat/snack. She has never really like dry food. When we are in the car I put some in my hand and she will eat out of my hand especially the dry veggies. It looks great and now has organic chicken.

As a complete meal she turns up her nose at ALL dry food...she is such a snob...LOL


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Merrick foods are great because ALL of their foods are for all life stages including the Puppy Plate. So, honestly, your puppies can eat any of their foods







Emma has been on Merrick's Grammy's Pot Pie since we got her and she loves it







We've had her since she was 7 months old and she's almost 10 months old now. But we are starting to home cook a little bit more lately with all these scares.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

stuie is eating his second bag of merrick puppy plate and first bag of cowboy cookout. at first he liked the puppy plate, but now he's not eating it as much. so i blend the two together and add hot water for soft food. recently, i bought salmon oil and i'll put some of that on the dry food (stuie's smart, he licks it all up knowing it's not really his food that smells good and eats only a few pieces of the dry food) and i also got nature's variety freeze dried food which he LOVES. it smells good when you add water and make it into wet food (gravy style with the puppy plate) he always finishes his plate and goes back and make circles around the empty bowl to make sure there's nothing there.











stuie: "i don't like the peas in the puppy plate. i spit those out and leave them on the floor for my mommy."


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> stuie: "i don't like the peas in the puppy plate. i spit those out and leave them on the floor for my mommy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia says: "Really, why? I just wuv the peas, I eat dem first! It makes mommy happy and dey taste yummy, you should try dem"


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Merrick foods are great because ALL of their foods are for all life stages including the Puppy Plate. So, honestly, your puppies can eat any of their foods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that! So that means I could still give Lilly Puppy Plate even though she isn't a puppy? I have just been rotating between the different flavors. Right now she has the wilderness one because the store clerk told me that picky eaters seem to prefer that one. Maybe we'll have to throw puppy plate back into the rotation though! I like how you can just change between all of the different varieties and they won't get an upset stomach


----------



## tadaw01 (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah curtis eats merrick, but gets really happy when i mix a little kibble in with it!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> yeah curtis eats merrick, but gets really happy when i mix a little kibble in with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I ended up switching AGAIN since I was just at the beginning of switching Kosmo from NB. He liked Blue at first, but the whole day while I was at work yesterday-he didn't touch it. I have switched him to Merrick Puppy Plate as well. Man does he have fun with those peas. He was playing with them like a game and then gobble them up.




























He was gobbling it up this morning before I left for work. I hope he keeps liking it.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Both of mine love the Merrick...both dry and canned. I called the company when we first started hearing about the recalls and was assured that they produce all of their products in their own plant and use only the best ingredients...
good luck
Linda


----------

